# Might get a figure 8 puffer...



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I have an open 20g that Im either going to use for guppies as freshwater of f8s as brackish, hard to choose.

I see that 10g per fish is the space they need but is 2 in a 20 a good idea? Right now the only puffer I have is a dwarf puffer in a 15 with 3 otos and 2 ghost shrimp and a snail shell graveyard. Also, if i can find them, could I stick a few bumblebee gobies in there or is 2 in a 20 full?

Im not really up to starting a snail farm as I dont know where Id hide it but would krill and other things like cockle / whatever shelled things i can find be enough to keep its beak worn down?

Today Im probably going back up to the store that has them to rescue this lonely glowlight tetra and possibly inform them that the figure 8s and the leopard puffers they have together are two different fish, cant remember if they have them labeled seperately but they are in the same tank.


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

My F8 jump like little so and so's, so a bad idea for an open tank, they'll be up and gone! Ideally you have 15g for 1 F8 and 10g for any others, so you may be OK, I would use that size tank but I'm sure others would disagree with me!

My F8's eat snails 4 times a week as it's important to wear their beak down, have you considered asking the LFS for some once a week? Avoid Malaysian Trumpet Snails tho as they are very hard and can break the puffers beak. Here's what mine it: Pond/Ramshorn snails, opened cockles and mussels (they won't get them open on their own) blood worm (their favourite) tubiflex, krill, brine shrimp, prawns. 

They require very precise water parameters, and need very regular water changes as the nitrate in their tank can sky rocket quickly because of the type of food they eat.

Did you realise they are brackish fish? They will tolerate freshwater for a few months but ultimately need brackish with an SG of between 1.005 and 1.008

They don't mix well with other fish although some people say they do. I considered bumble bee gobies for my tank but decided against it as they are still juveniles and quite placid but may eat the BB's as they get older and more aggressive and the tank you've got probably isn't big enough.

I keep puffs and my daughter has guppies, which are a million times easier and I've yet to see one of her beautiful boys jump, so they may be the better option for an open tank.

Hope this helps and good luck, let us know what you decide :-D


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

One more thought after seeing your beautiful pussycat sat on your tank (LOL mine does this) Puffers are poisoness if eaten, so no good at all if your cat can get to them as one mouthful will be fatal


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol no no, open as in theres nothing in it. This cat isnt very bright sometimes, I had my 75g lid open while feeding them and he was up there with his face practically touching the water and the betta right at the surface trying to get at him but this cat has a thing for the black kuhli loaches and hes dead set on getting them over anything else. But Id never let him actually get at a fish.

I know puffers are messy, after seeing how messy the tiny dwarf puffer is I can only imagine how these will be. But puffers just look so goofy with how they look at you I cant resist getting them.

I guess Ill have to make a snail breeding tank, I have a few in my 75 but any food that actually makes it to the ground is gone in minutes so they arent really thriving.

Ive had guppies before and my gf wanted to get a couple females with them, I will never put males and females together again. While watching the babies be born and grow was an awesome experience, they just keep multiplying.


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd recommend the puffs, I just love my guys, they're hard work, (water changes x 3 per week to keep nitrates down) but they're worth it. I love the way they come to the front of the tank when ever anyone comes close and beg for food with their appealing little faces. I'm sure mine watch the TV too as I catch them all at the end of the tank looking in that direction!! If you've got the time, go with the puffs I recon x


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I doubt a figure 8 could kill a cat if it ate it. I know most puffers are poisonous and Figure 8 are in the wild. But every species has different levels of that poison. Not all are as poisonous as others. The concentration of poison in the fish can also be controlled by its diet.


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's really interesting, I never knew that and it has always worried me about the poison and my cat thing (even tho my tank is very secure) Do you know what foods increases and decreases their poison?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pufferfish22 said:


> That's really interesting, I never knew that and it has always worried me about the poison and my cat thing (even tho my tank is very secure) Do you know what foods increases and decreases their poison?


I could not find that. All I found was that the poison is created by a symbiotic bacteria. Mention of some fishers in Japan that raised non-poisonous puffers via a controlled diet.

edit, I found this-> http://diseaseoftheweek.wordpress.com/2010/01/16/puffer-fish-poisoning-–-poison-poison…-tasty-fish/


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Going by the list of foods they eat, can they eat calamari?


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> I could not find that. All I found was that the poison is created by a symbiotic bacteria. Mention of some fishers in Japan that raised non-poisonous puffers via a controlled diet.
> 
> edit, I found this-> Puffer-fish poisoning ? Poison, poison? Tasty fish! | Disease of the Week!


 
Thanks, I'm going to look that up x


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Going by the list of foods they eat, can they eat calamari?


Yea I would think so, they need food that makes them bite and chew to keep their beaks trim so I would think this would fit the bill nicely


----------

